# My new avatar!



## Witchipoo (Dec 13, 2015)

Isn't it adorable!
All credit goes to our own SelenetheSeawolf. It was done from a picture of my little Mick.


----------



## Bobioden (Dec 23, 2015)

I like it, great job SelenetheSeawolf.


----------



## Witchipoo (Dec 13, 2015)

I have no idea why it ended up attaching two pics of Mick! Weird.
You should let her do one of your boy, her cartooning skills are really good.


----------



## Bobioden (Dec 23, 2015)

Witchipoo said:


> I have no idea why it ended up attaching two pics of Mick! Weird.
> You should let her do one of your boy, her cartooning skills are really good.


I think I will, Mick looks good.


----------

